# Blocked tear duct



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I would call the vet and let them know. Poor pup...that must be uncomfortable. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

One of Lexi's eye's would sometime run after she has been out in the cold. The vet found she has a teeny, tiny eyelash that goes in towards her eye. She almost missed it at her last exam, the light from the flashlight caught it at just the right angle. We have been keeping an eye on it because if it doesn't clear up or bothers her, surgery is the only option. She is due to have it checked again next month. Hope your girl is feeling better soon.


----------

